# Case sc no spark?



## fordman95 (May 9, 2013)

I'm in the process of buying a case sc off of a friends dad, and I'm not purchasing it until it starts, the points are clean and when we crank it over it doesn't spark, we think that it's the magneto, but don't deffenatly know. How do I find out?


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

To find out if the tractor has spark use a spark tester you can by them at any auto store around pretty well. Just dont shock yourself trust me you feel a bit jitery after.


----------



## fordman95 (May 9, 2013)

And that will tell me if the magneto is bad or good right? I'm new to this I'm not to good with electrical,


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Well essetually this test will give you an idea how well the mag is working depending if there is any spark at all. If the spark is really weak I could be you mag or your battery try using a currect seeker on you electrical to see if you are getting power from your mag and your battery also if the tractor has been sitting for awhile I would replace or clean all of your grounds up to eliminate that problem just to be safe also I would replace the spark plugs too. Let me no what you come up with.


----------



## fordman95 (May 9, 2013)

Alright thankyou plan on doing that when I get out of work, do you know how hard it would be or what I would need to do a 12 volt swap? If the magneto is bad and doesn't work once cleaned I was thinking of doing the swap


----------



## fordman95 (May 9, 2013)

Well the plugs are pretty new, and I took the magneto assembly thing out and sanded the rust off of it and re-assembled everything and still couldn't see a spark, the battery is spanked so we hook it up to a charger and put it on "start" mode and let it sit for ten minutes and then it cranks over 8 times before it dies again would that play a role in it also? I know I need a battery but just don't want to put the money into the tractor before I buy it I case it's not worth it


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Trust me these tractors are well worth the hassel and the time. I would deffnently get a new battery for the tractor because you could end up ruining other electrial components. I would not change the tractor to 12 volt. These old tractors where built to run on the old 6 volt so I would keep the 6 volt because there isn't as much work involved with the 6 volt system and this also decreases the value of your tractor because its not original. I would start checking your distributor again for a over seen issue.


----------



## fordman95 (May 9, 2013)

Yea ik that it decreases the value and I'm going to pick up a new battery today and have a friend that's a tractor prodigy come over when he has a chance to help me out


----------

